# Hotel in Phoenix before heading to Sedona?



## sammy (Jun 6, 2012)

We are flying into Phoenix the night before we check in to our Sedona unit.  

Any suggestions where we should stay that night (a Saturday night)?  

Also, do you think we should do something in Phoenix on Sunday morning or should we head straight up to Sedona and hang out there before checking into our unit?


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 6, 2012)

Totally depends on the time of year. Do you like fancy pools in the summer? Phoenix has some nice hotels with good ones.


----------



## hjtug (Jun 6, 2012)

sammy said:


> Any suggestions where we should stay that night (a Saturday night)?



Have you seen any of the discussion on TUG about renting a car in Phoenix?  You can save a lot by not renting at the airport and you can still return the car to the airport (unless they have changed that policy - we have done this for years - most recently in March).  Perhaps you can find a hotel near one of the off-airport rental car offices (a problem would be that you might not find one open on Sunday).  You could take a cab to the hotel and pick up the car Sunday morning.  You also might save the rental car charge for an extra day.  
If you can't find a nearby off-airport rental location open on Sunday you can stay at a hotel close enough to have free airport transportation and rent a car at the airport Sunday morning if that will save you a day's rental charge.   



sammy said:


> Also, do you think we should do something in Phoenix on Sunday morning or should we head straight up to Sedona and hang out there before checking into our unit?



There are many things to do in Phoenix and between Phoenix and Sedona.  It all depends on what you like to do.  One thing we want to do some day is the Verde Canyon Railroad tour (http://www.verdecanyonrr.com/journey.html) that operates out of Clarksdale.  Online reviews of it seem to be favorable.  It is 1/2 hour from Sedona but I believe the trip runs from 1PM to 5PM which might be too late for you.  If you find it appealing you could do it one day during your stay.


----------



## jlp879 (Jun 6, 2012)

If you are only staying one night in the Phoenix area, I would definitely pick my resort on Priceline's name your own price site.  Especially in summer, you will get some super cheap deals at very nice resorts.  PM me if you need help with bidding.  

I think it would be fun to spend a bit of time in the area before you head up; it depends what you like to do.  A visit to Frank Lloyd Wright's Taliesin West was a highlight of my trip there.


----------



## linmcginn (Jun 6, 2012)

*Phoenix hotel*

We stayed at the Marriott Springhill suites in Phoenix a couple of weeks ago. Had a separate living room bedroom area and included a complimentary breakfast. Within an easy walking distance of Crackerbarrel Restaurant and Cabella's . If you've never been to a Cabella's which is an outdoor sporting goods store  check it out. You 'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## hjtug (Jun 6, 2012)

Other things to do in and around Phoenix:

Phoenix Zoo
Desert Botanical Garden
Pueblo Grande Museum and Archaeological Park
Heard Museum - American Indian Art and History (mostly indoors, I believe)
Casinos - Phoenix, Camp Verde and Prescott
Historic Carefree - never been there
Montezuma Castle and Montezuma Well National Monuments - off I-17 on the way to Sedona



We would not do anything outdoors in Phoenix in the summer.  Our inclination would be to head north for any outdoor activities to escape the worst of the heat.

Perhaps you can find a scenic drive that is not too far out of your way to Sedona.  We really like the book "Scenic Driving Arizona" by Stewart M. Green.
One of the best drives in our opinion is the Apache Trail.  Unfortunately it is more easterly than northerly from Phoenix.


----------



## DAman (Jun 7, 2012)

*Hilton Pointe Resorts*

Hilton Pointe Resorts at Squaw Peak or Tapatio Cliffs. Good summer rates(I paid approximately $80 a night last summer at Tapatio cliffs).  Great pools and water slide. Get up early, swim, eat late breakfast, then head to Sedona. All rooms are suites at both resorts.

Don't forget the outlet mall off the freeway on the way to Sedona just outside Phoenix. My wife doesn't.

Eat at Elote Cafe in Sedona.

DAman


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 7, 2012)

Since you probably can't check in until 4 p.m. on Sunday, it might be a good idea to spend the night in Phoenix.  I've gotten to the point where I reserve the night before just so I can call and tell them I will be late but will arrive early the next day!!  Or you can get up, have a leisurely breakfast - get your rental car before heading out.  The drive is about 1.5 to 2.0 hours.  There are plenty of things to do around Phoenix.  There is the Wild Animal Park just past the Camp Verde cut off (enroute to Sedona) or go to the Indian Cliff dwellings (Montezuma's Castle) near the other side of Camp Verde.  There is a nice Indian gaming casino (Cliff Castle) just north of Camp Verde and very close to the other Sedona exit (food and/or gambling.)  Come on down!  We'll leave the heat on!!  Of course, depending on how long you will be in Sedona-no reason not to cruise in early, take the Trolley Tour, check out downtown and line up a Pink Jeep Tour for later!


----------



## sammy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you! I was able to reserve a Hilton family hotel for around $85 in Phoenix that includes breakfast.  We can play it by ear that morning and sleep in enough just to make it before breakfast closes, or wake early and take in something in Phoenix or on the drive.  

I like the option of either visiting a museum or Frank Lloyd Wright's Tallison West or heading up to Sedona early and taking in Montezuma or taking the trolley tour.  That is a great way to spend a few hours as we wait for check-in.  

Any thoughts for an inexpensive but interesting lunch spot near the trolley stop or near the Los Abrigados where we are staying?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 11, 2012)

sammy said:


> ...... near the Los Abrigados where we are staying?



It's right near (shares parking) with the Tlaquepaque boutique shopping/eating gallery place right on Oak Creek. You'll easily find delightful (if a little spendy) eateries to choose from. One of my memories is of doing a flight of craft beers on a balcony overlooking the area. There are probably other establishments you'll pass that will also appeal.

Jim


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 11, 2012)

hjtug said:


> Other things to do in and around Phoenix:
> 
> Phoenix Zoo
> Desert Botanical Garden
> ...



The Heard Museum is hands down the best museum in the US on Native American culture, in my opinion.  It is definitely worth a trip.  (Yes, it is indoors.)  

While you are in Sedona, schedule a tour of the Palatki Heritage site.  It's a great place to see cliff dwellings and ancient pictographs close up.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 16, 2012)

If you're into beer and brats, the Oak Creek Brewery is located next door in the Tlapacque (WHATEVER).  They have a patio area.  Based on current temperatures it might be a little warm for patio service. There are several pizza and sub shops in town but my favorite sandwiches come from the Sedona Memories and my son likes the Wildflower Bread Company near the Hyatt Pinon Pointe resort (just a short (steep) drive up the hill from Los Abrigados). :whoopie:


----------

